# I need help placing a dog!!!



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Could you not put his details in at the various shelters etc! Sorry I am not much help as I live in a different land! In fact as the official rescues. Have deteriorated people have started private rescues. Etc.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

You could try listing him on rescueme.org. I think it is free, and you would be the person people would call if they were interested. I don't think that petfinder.com accepts listings from individuals, but a local rescue might be willing to list him for you as a "courtesy" listing with you as the person to contact.

If you want to give him up to a rescue organization, one thing to consider is that some rescues move dogs from the south to PA or farther north. My understanding is that there is quite an oversupply of dogs in NC and SC and less of an oversupply in the Philadelphia area (and/or other places north of NC). Therefore it is easier to place dogs here than it is in NC and SC. I've run into a number of people in the dog park who have rescue dogs (frequently mixed breed) that were transported by no-kill rescue organizations from the south to the Philadelphia area. Then the local rescues find homes for them. I'm not sure which rescue organizations do this transport stuff, but you could probably google and or ask around to find out. Of course, this would involve you relinquishing the dog without knowing where he will end up. Not sure if you want to do that or not, but I just thought I would mention it.


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone...I actually have him listed at a couple sites for rescue but so many dogs out there he has not gotten any call backs poor boy poor me!!!! I worry about not knowing where he is going it really isn't his fault I would keep him forever if he and Nemo ( the Napoleon complex dog ) got along. He is skittish but really sweet and is actually a good dog .....I just hate that this happened to him to be left tied out while your owners move away.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

